# definitive tech 7002's demo...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

We were in Burbank this weekend and I stopped by the Best Buy which has a Magnolia center inside. I listened to a set of the 7002's and I guess I was impressed a little but also let down. I expected a much more "brilliant" sound. The low end was powerful but muddy. We compared a set of Logans and the difference was dramatic. Yes, the Logans (priced at 1500 ea) need more power but the sound quality was sweet. This obviously make's the Def Techs something I no longer crave now that I listened to them. The bass would be super sweet I guess and I love their tech but I'm afraid I would not be a happy camper if I dropped 3-5K on a set. Just my opinion...:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do wonder if the location they were demoed would have been a factor. I dont classify BB to be a great place for getting what I call well made listening environment. They probably do sound allot better in your home.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I actually positioned them to reflect my listening position relative to the sound stage at home. They were out from the walls the distance of their physical depth per instructions and sales person. I expected the mids to be more and obviously it to be sharper. Whats crazy is that when we walk in and we know more than the sales people. When I started talking polar patterns, bi-poles, omni sound like the Mirage speakers sitting next to the Logans, he just kind of looked at me like...huh?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Speakers are such a subjective thing in respect to what people like. I will say there is a magic to me in Electrostatic Speakers. I enjoy them so much, my HT is all Martin Logan ESL Speakers and they are fantastic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have some 7002's and muddy is the last word I would use to describe them. Personally, I don't consider Best Buy/Magnolia home theater the best place to test speakers or even receivers. That being said, if I were comparing my 7002's to Jungle Jack's Logan's I would have to admit defeat because the electrostatic speakers are possibly the best speakers I have heard within my budget. :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

hearingspecialist said:


> I actually positioned them to reflect my listening position relative to the sound stage at home. They were out from the walls the distance of their physical depth per instructions and sales person. I expected the mids to be more and obviously it to be sharper. Whats crazy is that when we walk in and we know more than the sales people. When I started talking polar patterns, bi-poles, omni sound like the Mirage speakers sitting next to the Logans, he just kind of looked at me like...huh?


It always feels good to teach the salesperson athing or two about the equipment they are trying to sell you.:devil::heehee:


----------

